# Converting US tail lights to EU tail lights



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

So I'm starting this project this week and here is where I am at and would love any thoughts and feedback as to things I should be worried about etc.










*If anyone has an image of the channels for the NAR and EU models outer and inner that would be great as well*

The outers on the EU LEDs have Brake, Turn Signal and Reverse lighting
The inners on the EU LEDs have the running light (Scandinavian) and Fogs

*Option 1 *is a partially non-coding option:


Use a Flat 4 Hitch wire kit (this has the housings on both ends that connect to the cars wiring that comes from the BCM harness and then over to the tail light harness, so sort of like a harness kit)
Connect to the car and cut the wiring prior to the hitch module (since this doesn't do any splitting and requires power) 
Next connect that brake light wiring to a 2 wire to 3 wire blinker splitter (I would buy 2 of these and throw one in on each side, so there is no chance of Hazards not working, I had read that some splitters do not handle the input coming in at the same time) my only concern would be could that throw the hazard flash timing off between the lights if the wires are not exactly the same length?
Run the wires from the 2-3 wire splitter back to the tail light harness and connect to the lights

The next question is can I use the side marker for the reverse light? I assume I am 1 light wire short 

Inners would have the running lights and fogs, so there may actually be just moving a pin around and that is it.

*Option 2* is trying to figure out rewiring etc., which I'm not there yet.

I'm hopeful option 1 with the blinker splitters on each side work and I'd make sure each wire is exactly the same length just to be safe.

Any thoughts, input etc., would be incredibly appreciated, including OBD coding.

I know I have read that people on the Golf forums had some issues with 2 channels momentarily flashing their amber indicators when going with a straight coding route and possibly using a left over wire in the outers because it inherently defaulted to braking.

THANKS!
Scott


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Scott. Just curious if you were able to install the Highline LEDs on Tig and what was involved. Have an in on a set for a decent price and thinking about pulling the trigger, but not if they're to complicated to install.

Thanks man!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Excited to follow this project. Would love to pick up a set of those bad boys.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Have not had a chance to do it yet.

Appears there might be 2 different ways, one with a 1 wire to 2 wire splitter for the tails / signals and the using the outer 3 led light channel and make that reverse or running reverse wire from inner to outer which i don't want to do, hopefully in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious to know did you purchase OEM and if so where did you get them? Looking forward to the results and a good write up for your install and coding. Are these dynamic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Do we have the EU Highline taillight part numbers?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When I said dynamic meant this video only because I remembered the word was in the title. 

https://youtu.be/SwJQ4Tr7L78




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Just doing some research before buying an SEL P for my wife and seriously interested in this mod. I did a little digging on e-acca.com and found the following part numbers. Please feel free to verify but I'm pretty confident in them.

5NA945207C Left Outer	- $152.50
5NA945208C Right Outer	- $152.50
5NA945307D Left Inner	- $153.34
5NA945308D Right Inner	- $153.34
5G0941431BD - Switch	- $82.19

I did convert my 2017 Golf R to the first gen LED euro tail lights with a combination of coding and adapting harness from Deutsche Auto Parts. I would guess that making a harness from scratch to adapt the NAR plug to the EU plugs would probably be the most straight forward, even if the function is changing from the inner to the outer tail lights. I'm going to continue poking around but it may be a case of ordering the lights and trying to figure it out from there. The Golf was a decent project and worth it but much more straight forward with the community and aftermarket support. It also might be worth trying to reach out to the aftermarket suppliers to see if they have any interest.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Kushdaiin said:


> Just doing some research before buying an SEL P for my wife and seriously interested in this mod. I did a little digging on e-acca.com and found the following part numbers. Please feel free to verify but I'm pretty confident in them.
> 
> 5NA945207C Left Outer	- $152.50
> 5NA945208C Right Outer	- $152.50
> ...


I'll check the part numbers Monday. I bought 2 hitch harnesses on eBay for 46$ each, that way I can create my own harness on each side without messing with stock wiring or having to change wire locations on the tail.

As for the Dynamics that was asked, that's probably doable with coding and I'll probably try that.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Kushdaiin said:


> Just doing some research before buying an SEL P for my wife and seriously interested in this mod. I did a little digging on e-acca.com and found the following part numbers. Please feel free to verify but I'm pretty confident in them.
> 
> 5NA945207C Left Outer	- $152.50
> 5NA945208C Right Outer	- $152.50
> ...


Very good price. I buy switch 15 euro, full set LED 3D tail 200euros. My old NAR tail lamp full set sold for 100euros




Zabes64 said:


> So I'm starting this project this week and here is where I am at and would love any thoughts and feedback as to things I should be worried about etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The outers on EU have tail, brake, turn signal and reverse light. NAR has tail/brake/turn wire and side marker wire. EU outer tail need 5 wires, NAR only 3.
The inners on EU have tail, brake, and 1 left rear fog. No need addional wiring.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vasia01 said:


> Kushdaiin said:
> 
> 
> > Just doing some research before buying an SEL P for my wife and seriously interested in this mod. I did a little digging on e-acca.com and found the following part numbers. Please feel free to verify but I'm pretty confident in them.
> ...


Aren’t you the guy from the other thread who said you can convert these for $5.00?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> Aren’t you the guy from the other thread who said you can convert these for $5.00?


Yes. For converting you need 2 amber bulb T20 with socket and cutting tool. This cost about 5$.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vasia01 said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Aren’t you the guy from the other thread who said you can convert these for $5.00?
> ...


So you’re not actually converting anything. What you are describing sounds like you’re just hacking up an OEM housing and adding bulbs? What you described earlier and spent way more than $5 on sounds like it would be a true conversion and not just a hack job.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> So you’re not actually converting anything. What you are describing sounds like you’re just hacking up an OEM housing and adding bulbs? What you described earlier and spent way more than $5 on sounds like it would be a true conversion and not just a hack job.


This is converting from red NAR BASIS turn light to EURO BASIS amber turn light without replacing outer tail, and not need addional wiring. Only coding.

EURO tail with amber turn:










NAR lamp without amber turn:











I replaced my tail BASIS, to new HIGH. Need addional wiring and coding. If you need conversion from BASIS to led HIGH - not possible for 5$ . Lamp set HIGH cost 200 euros.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Those tails with the gridding look a lot better.

Something I'd really like to do, but I'd rather do it with just coding.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> This is converting from red NAR BASIS turn light to EURO BASIS amber turn light without replacing outer tail, and not need addional wiring. Only coding.
> 
> EURO tail with amber turn:
> 
> ...


Is it possible to get specifics of what is needed to install the highline tails? What wires from the BCM need to be run?


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Bump. I've been seriously contemplating this mod but wondering if anyone had successfully undertaken it? I'm even ok with forgoeing the amber turn signal. Just love those cherry red tails.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

You need add from BCM minimum 2 wires to every outer tail.

NAR outer tail use 3 wires:
1. Ground
2. Brake/tail
3. Side marker

Higline outer led use 5 wires:
1. Ground
2. Brake
3. Tail
4. Turn light
5. Reverse light


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Vasia01 said:


> You need add from BCM minimum 2 wires to every outer tail.
> 
> NAR outer tail use 3 wires:
> 1. Ground
> ...


Did you complete this successfully? If so how did you manage to run the wires?


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Contact member ZERO815 on this forum. He made me a harness and gave me coding for my Euro tails on my GTI. 

I ordered my parts from www.cars245.com


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Did you complete this successfully? If so how did you manage to run the wires?


Completed successfully many times on Tiguan NAR. Need add wires from BCM to tail. 7 seat need remove 3rd-Row Seating.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> Paddie.e.kelly said:
> 
> 
> > Did you complete this successfully? If so how did you manage to run the wires?
> ...


How long does it take to run the wires to the back and how hard is it to get to the BCM?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> How long does it take to run the wires to the back and how hard is it to get to the BCM?


~4h. Bcm location is same as Golf mk7.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> ~4h. Bcm location is same as Golf mk7.


Can you share the BCM diagrams so we know where to plug the wires into. If you have a pin readout diagram for the rear harness and what needs to be added, re-routed and to which BCM pins that would be helpful.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I found another forum member to work on coding and a cable for this setup. May not need to run wiring to BCM if we can get some work arounds ironed out. Give me a month or so as I need to deal with shipping from Germany and some testing time. Once it works I'll reply back and create a thread with some info on how to do it and who to contact for harnesses, etc.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> I found another forum member to work on coding and a cable for this setup. May not need to run wiring to BCM if we can get some work arounds ironed out. Give me a month or so as I need to deal with shipping from Germany and some testing time. Once it works I'll reply back and create a thread with some info on how to do it and who to contact for harnesses, etc.



👍


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Harness made, coding tested, and lights and switch shipped from Germany. I should get to this by mid next week after the tail lights arrive. Will post updated pictures and likely do the write up in my build thread.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Very excited for this as well. If you find a solution you can get your ass I’ll be ordering the tails ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> Harness made, coding tested, and lights and switch shipped from Germany. I should get to this by mid next week after the tail lights arrive. Will post updated pictures and likely do the write up in my build thread.


Excited to see the outcome of this as well, because those tails really make a big difference (to me at least lol)


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey folks, got the lights in, solved the coding and used a cable made my a member on the forum here and all is working perfectly. I didn't want to take over the OPs thread so I'll leave some pics and a link to the build thread.

Backup Lights, Amber Turn Signals, Parking Lights, Fog light (single, drivers side), and Brake Lights all function like factory European Highline tail lights without having to run wiring to the BCM. All cable harness and coding, just like the mk7 Golfs.

Brake Lights:









Reverse Light w/ Running Lights on









Amber Turn Signal w/ Running Lights on:









Fog Light w/ Running Lights on:









Link to my build thread for the tail lights: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9413077-First-European-Highline-Tail-Lights-on-North-American-MQB-Tiguan&p=114471131#post114471131


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like people are already retrofitting the facelift dynamic tail lights. Damn they're nice! I wonder how hard it would be.. 
https://youtu.be/3ZHpypIs2sE


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Looks like people are already retrofitting the facelift dynamic tail lights. Damn they're nice! I wonder how hard it would be..
> https://youtu.be/3ZHpypIs2sE


Lets see if VW also offers them on the facelifted NAR Tiguan (2022). If so, it will be easier to source them then. Buuuuut knowing VW, the NAR facelifted Tiguan will most likely have some water down version.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> Lets see if VW also offers them on the facelifted NAR Tiguan (2022). If so, it will be easier to source them then. Buuuuut knowing VW, the NAR facelifted Tiguan will most likely have some water down version.


In Europe for the facelift there are two tail light options. The base which is same as pre-facelift base tail lights (and US tail lights). So I presume that the US facelift will have the same tail lights as the current 2018-2021 Us Tiggy’s. But time will tell. 

Here’s the base euro tail lights:










And the Highline euro tail lights which are dynamic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> In Europe for the facelift there are two tail light options. The base which is same as pre-facelift base tail lights (and US tail lights). So I presume that the US facelift will have the same tail lights as the current 2018-2021 Us Tiggy’s. But time will tell.
> 
> Here’s the base euro tail lights:
> 
> ...


Good to know. I think VW will cheap out and put the same taillight even on the top trim. Lets see what happens

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Nellon (Nov 17, 2020)

Can you Help me to Coding the Sidemarker from US Tail light to Switch to Turn Signal on the EU Tail light. Its Tail light LED (Low). Best regards


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if these are plug and play? 

US $417.60 20％ Off | Tail Lamp For Car VW new Tiguan 2017-2018 Led Fog Lights DRL Daytime Running Lights Tuning Car Accessories Tail LightsTiguan L
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNXCfYv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Jadams871 said:


> Does anyone know if these are plug and play?
> 
> US $417.60 20％ Off | Tail Lamp For Car VW new Tiguan 2017-2018 Led Fog Lights DRL Daytime Running Lights Tuning Car Accessories Tail LightsTiguan L
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNXCfYv
> ...


They are not, you need to buy or make your own wire harness and then coding.

I made my own for about $100 and only did it bc I already had the parts, otherwise I would have bought the harness which is a bit more.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zabes64 said:


> They are not, you need to buy or make your own wire harness and then coding.
> 
> I made my own for about $100 and only did it bc I already had the parts, otherwise I would have bought the harness which is a bit more.


Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


Love this! Check your PMs


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


omg yes. i need these in my life asap. has anyone here done this, not sure whos car this is.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I am looking into it with a member in Germany, just hard to get the parts right now as its a brand new model. I suspect in China they've either made their own knock offs for this car or picked up the parts by some other means.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Parts are ordered, Harness being made and coding is done so I should be getting this done some time later next month. My pre-facelift Euro tails and harness will be up for grabs after if you want a good deal on the older style but still very unique....PM if interested.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> Parts are ordered, Harness being made and coding is done so I should be getting this done some time later next month. My pre-facelift Euro tails and harness will be up for grabs after if you want a good deal on the older style but still very unique....PM if interested.


So you’re doing the facelift tail lights and they need a different harness than the harness built for the pre-facelift?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> So you’re doing the facelift tail lights and they need a different harness than the harness built for the pre-facelift?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the lights are completely different and require a much more complex wiring harness.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I’m interested in this as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

These new lights fit on the NAR Tiguan?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> These new lights fit on the NAR Tiguan?


yup


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Finished. See the link to my other thread for details:
2022 EU Tiguan Tail Lights on 2019 NA Tiguan

Or, click the pic below to see the video:


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Clicking the pic just opens the pic, no video… at least not for me anyway. Can you embed the link to wherever the video is hosted? I’d like to see it!

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

DoC0427 said:


> Clicking the pic just opens the pic, no video… at least not for me anyway. Can you embed the link to wherever the video is hosted? I’d like to see it!
> 
> Cheers,
> DoC
> ...


Getting a lot of this feedback, its only in tapatalk. Use a browser and it works fine on any device. This is why I don't use tapatalk anymore, its archaic.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Yup, got it to work in the browser… no problem.
Agrees on Tapatalk, but no decent alternative that I’m aware of, for iOS anyway.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASP (Nov 15, 2021)

Vasia01 said:


> Completed successfully many times on Tiguan NAR. Need add wires from BCM to tail. 7 seat need remove 3rd-Row Seating.


Hi. Any coding need ? Can you tell more about wiring ?


----------



## mitko82 (Feb 16, 2021)

Vasia01 said:


> Yes. For converting you need 2 amber bulb T20 with socket and cutting tool. This cost about 5$.


Hello, i am looking to Converting US tail lights to EU tail lights please help !


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

JASP said:


> Hi. Any coding need ? Can you tell more about wiring ?


If you replace Basis to High - need add 4 wires from BCM. If you need only conversion without change tail to HIGH 3D - no need any wiring.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

mitko82 said:


> Hello, i am looking to Converting US tail lights to EU tail lights please help !


Contact member Zero815 on this forum. He has a direct adapter harness and coding.


----------



## mitko82 (Feb 16, 2021)

Vasia01 said:


> This is converting from red NAR BASIS turn light to EURO BASIS amber turn light without replacing outer tail, and not need addional wiring. Only coding.
> 
> EURO tail with amber turn:
> 
> ...


hello
Can you please help me woth my Tiguan 
Need to convert the ref turn signal to European and i need the coding too 
Please 😁


----------



## mitko82 (Feb 16, 2021)

Vasia01 said:


> If you replace Basis to High - need add 4 wires from BCM. If you need only conversion without change tail to HIGH 3D - no need any wiring.


I need to use my old Basis taillights maybe i need a new socket for turn signal but i dont know the codings can you help


----------



## mitko82 (Feb 16, 2021)

Vasia01 said:


> If you replace Basis to High - need add 4 wires from BCM. If you need only conversion without change tail to HIGH 3D - no need any wiring.


To : @Vasia01 
I need to use my old Basis taillights maybe i need a new socket for turn signal but i dont know the codings can you help


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

DanSan said:


> omg yes. i need these in my life asap. has anyone here done this, not sure whos car this is.


Nice


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

mattchatr said:


> Parts are ordered, Harness being made and coding is done so I should be getting this done some time later next month. My pre-facelift Euro tails and harness will be up for grabs after if you want a good deal on the older style but still very unique....PM if interested.


Hi, do you have or do you know who I can get the harnesses and coding for the Euro tail lights? I have the lights but not the harnesses or the coding instructions, thanks


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Message user ZERO815
He makes a very high quality harness and provides instructions. Price was worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

Kushdaiin said:


> Message user ZERO815
> He makes a very high quality harness and provides instructions. Price was worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm new to the forum and don't know how to PM


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

Ungratefulalien said:


> I'm new to the forum and don't know how to PM


Me too. I have just joined this forum, as I have been searching the internet for information on this conversion. I'd like to contact user ZERO815 but it seems like I am not able to start conversations (probably because I am a new user). Does anyone know what I need to do to contact this chap and order the harness?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@ZERO815
Click on ^^^ that, and then choose "Start Conversation"

Bob.

EDIT: Sorry, I did not read all of your post. I'm not sure how many times you have to post before you can "Start Conversations", but it shouldn't be many.
Find some threads that interest you and add your point of view a few times?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

You need a certain number of posts before the system will let you send PMs.


----------



## Nico7 (4 mo ago)

@*Mattchatr*

Hi Mattchatr,

Kommst du aus Deutschland ? Ich habe gerade einen Tiguan aus den USA nach Deutschland importiert und könnte etwas Hilfe bei den Rücklichtern gebrauchen. könntest du mir da helfen?

Or can someone else help me? I installed the US LED lights (Basic/Standard) and would like to recode them to EU. That should go without a cable, right?

Sorry for the possibly wrong grammar, I translated with Google Translate


Greetings Nico


----------



## Nico7 (4 mo ago)

Nellon said:


> Can you Help me to Coding the Sidemarker from US Tail light to Switch to Turn Signal on the EU Tail light. Its Tail light LED (Low). Best regards


Did it work for you with the coding?


----------

